# Looking for a Hunt...



## one_shot_no_mor (May 12, 2018)

I am looking for recommendations on a guided hunt or a blind to rent (with transportation to and from the blind) somewhere in the flyway within a 10 hour drive of NE Georgia.
Right now, it's just me, a buddy, and my dog...
I'd be happy to join up with a couple more if it's a "four or more deal"
Not looking for a luxury "lodge" experience, just haven't shot anything but woodies for a couple of years and ready to see some big ducks cup up...


----------



## kevbo3333 (May 12, 2018)

What type hunting are you wanting. Timber, field, marsh, ext.?


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (May 13, 2018)

*Flooded Timber*



kevbo3333 said:


> What type hunting are you wanting. Timber, field, marsh, ext.?


Ideally, flooded timber


----------



## lagrangedave (May 13, 2018)

Go to Craigslist....little Rock Arkansas....Sporting...Type duck hunting in search..............go to the bank..........


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (May 13, 2018)

*Not happening...*



lagrangedave said:


> Go to Craigslist....little Rock Arkansas....Sporting...Type duck hunting in search..............go to the bank..........



Not the kind of recommendation I looking for Dave, but THANKS!!!
I'm looking for specific recommendations so I can AVOID getting ripped off while helping out good folk that have worked with GON members in the past...
Good to hear from you though!!


----------



## Gaducker (May 14, 2018)

We are always looking for paying gun to go with us to the marshes of sela. Honest hard working god fearin non alcholic types are who were lookin for.  Hard workin because if we get stuck you ARE gettin out and pushin dont matter if its knee deep or neck deep.  We have an exucitive chef that plans and prepares all the meals but we usually eat like kings for 50 bucks a head for a week.  We take two boats but if you know someone with a surface drive and yall are not afraid of the mighty mississippi in the dark and howling wind and fog you cant see tbe front of the boat in then this adventure might be for you.   However the guys from ga have had multiple boats sink both at the docks and away from the docks so we in no way are responsible for you when you get down there if you bring your own boat.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (May 14, 2018)

Gaducker said:


> We are always looking for paying gun to go with us to the marshes of sela. Honest hard working god fearin non alcholic types are who were lookin for.  Hard workin because if we get stuck you ARE gettin out and pushin dont matter if its knee deep or neck deep.  We have an exucitive chef that plans and prepares all the meals but we usually eat like kings for 50 bucks a head for a week.  We take two boats but if you know someone with a surface drive and yall are not afraid of the mighty mississippi in the dark and howling wind and fog you cant see tbe front of the boat in then this adventure might be for you.   However the guys from ga have had multiple boats sink both at the docks and away from the docks so we in no way are responsible for you when you get down there if you bring your own boat.


Sounds promising...
I am familiar with Felsenthal...
Do you usually stay a whole week?
I'm all for pulling my own weight, both financially and muck-rucking...
Just try to avoid...and NEVER repeat...getting taken advantage of...
This sounds like a possibility for what I'm looking for!
Thanks!!


----------



## Gaducker (May 14, 2018)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Sounds promising...
> I am familiar with Felsenthal...
> Do you usually stay a whole week?
> I'm all for pulling my own weight, both financially and muck-rucking...
> ...



We have experimented with what we call inland hunting but we always end up back down in Venice because theres not near as many folks willing to take that ride in the boat in the dark.  We have hunted as few as two days and we have stayed 10 days, just depends on which trip you go on.   its 504 miles down there from our door steps.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (May 14, 2018)

Gaducker said:


> We have experimented with what we call inland hunting but we always end up back down in Venice because theres not near as many folks willing to take that ride in the boat in the dark.  We have hunted as few as two days and we have stayed 10 days, just depends on which trip you go on.   its 504 miles down there from our door steps.


Felsenthal is actually in south Arkansas...right across the line from LA.
It's mostly flooded timber during duck season.  Been through some 4-wheeler trails in a boat, in the dark many times
What kind of lodging arrangements do you guys usually have?


----------



## Gaducker (May 14, 2018)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Felsenthal is actually in south Arkansas...right across the line from LA.
> It's mostly flooded timber during duck season.  Been through some 4-wheeler trails in a boat, in the dark many times
> What kind of lodging arrangements do you guys usually have?



Rent a houseboat.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (May 14, 2018)

Gaducker said:


> Rent a houseboat.


Didn't see THAT coming!!!

20 years experience riding submarines!!!!
I LIKE that kind of lodging!!


----------



## Gaducker (May 14, 2018)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Didn't see THAT coming!!!
> 
> 20 years experience riding submarines!!!!
> I LIKE that kind of lodging!!



What do you mean?


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (May 14, 2018)

Gaducker said:


> What do you mean?


I served 20 years in the NAVY!
Worked on submarines.
Retired in 1997


----------



## Gaducker (May 15, 2018)

Well that means you go at the drop of the hat on any given timeframe???


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (May 15, 2018)

Gaducker said:


> Well that means you go at the drop of the hat on any given timeframe???


Right!
Limited only by my thin, fixed-income wallet


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (May 15, 2018)

*MORE recommendations!*

No one else has any information they are willing to share?


----------



## OEB0630 (May 15, 2018)

Being May, it might be difficult to get the info you want.  If you do want to pay an exorbitant amount of money, you can go online and book a guided hunt now....but that doesn't mean there are ducks there, at that time!  

I make 5-6 runs per season to NE AR (9-hour drive pulling trailer) to chase ducks.   Other than opening day, I cannot tell you what weeks I'll be hunting....too many variables that I cannot foresee (water, migration, etc.)  Additionally, it all depends on when I am moving south from my chasing of grouse and upland fowl...

When closer to season, hit me up, and I may have an extra spot or two.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (May 15, 2018)

*Thanks!*



OEB0630 said:


> Being May, it might be difficult to get the info you want.  If you do want to pay an exorbitant amount of money, you can go online and book a guided hunt now....but that doesn't mean there are ducks there, at that time!
> 
> I make 5-6 runs per season to NE AR (9-hour drive pulling trailer) to chase ducks.   Other than opening day, I cannot tell you what weeks I'll be hunting....too many variables that I cannot foresee (water, migration, etc.)  Additionally, it all depends on when I am moving south from my chasing of grouse and upland fowl...
> 
> When closer to season, hit me up, and I may have an extra spot or two.


Will do!!


----------



## casey0802 (May 18, 2018)

I live in Dacula... I just bought a lab and will be sending him for training in june... I'm always looking for someone to hunt with or a place to hunt. I good for a weekend hunt anywhere.
Brian 
912-977-3510


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (May 18, 2018)

*Thanks!*



casey0802 said:


> I live in Dacula... I just bought a lab and will be sending him for training in june... I'm always looking for someone to hunt with or a place to hunt. I good for a weekend hunt anywhere.
> Brian
> 912-977-3510




Don't be surprised if I give you a call this winter!!
Oh, and be very careful when choosing a dog trainer...
The best trainer for your dog may be YOU...


----------



## browningboy84 (May 27, 2018)

Look at southernwaterfowloutfitters.com

The owner, Matt Wall, works for Fowl Foolers and is a good guy. He guides on Arkansas and on Seminole as well.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (May 27, 2018)

browningboy84 said:


> Look at southernwaterfowloutfitters.com
> 
> The owner, Matt Wall, works for Fowl Foolers and is a good guy. He guides on Arkansas and on Seminole as well.



Thanks!  I will.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 22, 2018)

There are some places that you will have a great time and opportunity IF the birds are there. If they're not, that's hunting. I've had slow hunts and great hunts our in AR and MS. Some of the best hunts for the money was with Big Creek Ducks N Bucks and the other was with Bayou Meto Lodge. Big Creek is top notch with some great varieties including creek bottoms, flooded bean fields, and regular rice fields. Bayo also has some of those with pit blinds mixed in. The food at Big Creek is top notch, but Bayo is a bit cheaper. Hope that helps.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NMH5050 (Jun 25, 2018)

I've hunted with Delta Ducks a few times and we always got a limit or close to it.  No lodging or food included but always had good ducks. I always went in Jan. and did have to deal with some ice but by late morning it would thaw out.  Good luck.

http://deltaducks.com/


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks guys!  This is good input.  Not at all interested in Bayou Meto but I will check out the others!


Sterling said:


> There are some places that you will have a great time and opportunity IF the birds are there. If they're not, that's hunting. I've had slow hunts and great hunts our in AR and MS. Some of the best hunts for the money was with Big Creek Ducks N Bucks and the other was with Bayou Meto Lodge. Big Creek is top notch with some great varieties including creek bottoms, flooded bean fields, and regular rice fields. Bayo also has some of those with pit blinds mixed in. The food at Big Creek is top notch, but Bayo is a bit cheaper. Hope that helps.
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> ...





NMH5050 said:


> I've hunted with Delta Ducks a few times and we always got a limit or close to it.  No lodging or food included but always had good ducks. I always went in Jan. and did have to deal with some ice but by late morning it would thaw out.  Good luck.
> 
> http://deltaducks.com/


----------



## across the river (Jul 1, 2018)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Thanks guys!  This is good input.  Not at all interested in Bayou Meto but I will check out the others!



If you say that because you don't want to hunt Bayou Meto WMA(public), realize that the name is likely a result of location only.   You can't guide for waterfowl on WMA's, so I wouldn't believe they are actually hunting "Bayou Meto", but private land in that general area.  I have never been with them, so Sterling would have to give you the details.   I just wouldn't eliminate them thinking they are hunting public land, because I would highly doubt they are.  I know there are still people "guiding" on Bayou Meto illegally,  but they aren't typically creating websites and posting pictures.    They tend to do it more on the down low.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 18, 2018)

Bump...


----------

